# Question for Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies Racers



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's a question for the Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies racers that frequent this board.

Regarding breakouts ....

Should we keep it the same, lower it to 5.100 or do away with it entirely?

The 5.300 was set based on what the Florida Division 2 series was using for Amateur NASCAR on this track when it was in Tampa. The record for that breakout time is 175 laps set a couple of times in FLD2 races in 2005. We're zeroing in on that.

I can see how having a 5.300 breakout might make some newer racers feel like they're not going to get killed. 

I think 5.100 might be a short-term solution to a long-term problem because there are already some cars that can run in the 5.0's when they're pushed. 

I can also see the breakout teaching some bad habits because it stops you from driving the car to its limits. 

Maybe this .... let drivers sign up for breakout or no breakout when they tech in. Any night that we don't have at least 7 and 7 guys for two races, we can run breakout. But to do that ... we have to get started at 7:30 and limit the track calls or we'll be there till midnight.


----------



## cwizzle (Nov 8, 2006)

I thnk that having the breakout is good and and bad. The good is that it doesn't drive people away from the sport (like it does in R/C). The bad is that if you are fast you can't be the best that you can be by having to drive under the breakout. my opinion is that you keep the breakout.

I would hate to see a frustrated newcomer turn away for the sport because he was getting blown out of the water by the faster guys. Keep the no breakout in the gtp as a "PRO" race and nascar as the "AM" race. 
Maybe a breakout of 5.2 would be good. But I will leave it up the track owners they know more then I know anyways.
D.F. #3,
Chris


----------



## GW/TRP (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Racers,

I'm not sure everyone knows what a breakout is by definition. It's not a real breakout unless everyone can breakout. Skill levels for equal racing would be
good but hard to define. I would like everyone to consider a gear rule instead of a breakout. Both pinion and spur gears will be specified and of course sealed motors. This way everyone could race again and not worry about going to fast. It's just another way to have fun and not restrict the drivers to a certain pace. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

If you want to level the playing field for the newer drivers, you regulate the equipment, not the speeds. If someone has the ability to take the same car and turn half a second faster, then let him do it. I think most drivers would like to have a test of their skill on even terms, not some artificial means of keeping more experienced drivers from beating them badly. Standardized equipment will do a pretty good job of keeping the racing close, though obviously extreme newbies won't be able to turn as many laps as the veteran drivers.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Wingless Wonder said:


> If you want to level the playing field for the newer drivers, you regulate the equipment, not the speeds. If someone has the ability to take the same car and turn half a second faster, then let him do it. I think most drivers would like to have a test of their skill on even terms, not some artificial means of keeping more experienced drivers from beating them badly. Standardized equipment will do a pretty good job of keeping the racing close, though obviously extreme newbies won't be able to turn as many laps as the veteran drivers.



I agree. 

I think if we're all running Flexi-style chassis (whether it's Parma, Champion, or JK) and a Sealed 16D motor (which we are), then let's take the restrictor plate off. 

Greg's proposal takes it a step further to add a spec gear ratio. I'm not sure I completely agree witht he spec gear idea as different motors seem to like a different gear ratio to find their sweet spot.

Hopefully we can divide the racers into groups according to experience and find out.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I think we need a "A" & "B" and on some nights a "C" group. "A" will have a 5.10 Breakout and "B" will keep the 5.3.


----------



## GW/TRP (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I think this discussion is getting us closer to a solution. One other problem from a track owners point of view, it would mean better allocation of needed racing parts. Some racers always use the same rear gear and just change the pinions. You do not have to worry about clearance problems if you choose a 37 tooth gear because of its diameter. I think a gear rule will work and also make the racing closer. 

Best Regards,
Greg Walker
The Race Place


----------

